# Which Nilfisk - C120, E130 or E140



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

A lot of you are probably saying not another Nilfisk thread but I haven't got a clear answer to the following question in any of the other threads I have read. 

I have had my little karcher for over 10 years now and it has served me faithfully, but after using a friends more powerful karcher a few weeks ago (not sure which model) I realised how underpowered mine actually is now and his cut throw the flies on the front of the car so easily compared to mine. So I have decided to upgrade and having read a lot of the threads the Nilfisk seems to be the one most recommended.

I have been looking and reading about the C120, E130 and E140 and given the price difference I'm not sure which one I will serve my purpose best. 

It will be used mainly to wash 2 cars each week with some other household tasks such as cleaning kerbs etc. I don't want to make a mistake and but one which isn't powerful enough so any advice would be appreciated.

I know that some of them come with free accessories, which isn't really a deciding factor. We don't have a patio, but the drive has got asphalt. Could be patio cleaner be effectively used to clean the asphalt.

Many thanks


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

neo8047 said:


> A lot of you are probably saying not another Nilfisk thread but I haven't got a clear answer to the following question in any of the other threads I have read.
> 
> I have had my little karcher for over 10 years now and it has served me faithfully, but after using a friends more powerful karcher a few weeks ago (not sure which model) I realised how underpowered mine actually is now and his cut throw the flies on the front of the car so easily compared to mine. So I have decided to upgrade and having read a lot of the threads the Nilfisk seems to be the one most recommended.
> 
> ...


I have an E130 and love it, its way more powerful than my old Karcher 520M and feels so much better built.

The E140 is the same machine but has a hose reel on the top of it, which according to a lot of people will annoy you very quickly because the hose is always tangles up when you unravel it.

My E130 is quite heavy, so if you want to more the pressure washer around, like throwing it in the back of the car it might not be the machine for you.

The C120 if a lot lighter I believe so is more portable and I don't think its that less powerful than the E130.

Either Kev or Ross will be along to soon I presume to explain more :lol:


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, if the only difference between the E130 and E140 is the hose reel on top, then thats the E140 out as I believe its preferable to get it without the reel if you want to replace the hose?

It will only be moved in and out of the garage so weight/size isn't a big consideration.

So it basically depends now on how much more powerful the E130 is to the C120. It is not much different the C120 seems good value for money in comparison


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

neo8047 said:


> Thanks for the reply, if the only difference between the E130 and E140 is the hose reel on top, then thats the E140 out as I believe its preferable to get it without the reel if you want to replace the hose?
> 
> It will only be moved in and out of the garage so weight/size isn't a big consideration.
> 
> So it basically depends now on how much more powerful the E130 is to the C120. It is not much different the C120 seems good value for money in comparison


Yer the only difference between E130 and E140 is the hose reel.

I think the C120 is plenty powerful enough and actually has a better flow rate than the E130/E140 because the water unless slightly less pressure. There are plenty of people with C120s and the only reason I didnt buy one is because it was a Birthday present and my old man decided to get me the E130.

EDIT:

E130 is 130 bar,500 litres/min and has a 2100W induction motor which I think are a bit strong that the normal universal motor. However that's not to say the universal motor in the C120 isn't going to last.

C120 is 120 bar, 520 litres/min and has a 1650W universal motor.

I don't think you'd have any problem with a C120, they're plenty reliable enough and there's only 10bar difference which I don't feel is a massive amount really.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

according to the Argos site, the c120 has a flow rate of 520 litres/hour on low pressure and 350 litres/hour on high pressure, plenty powerful though. go with a c110 otherwise, cheaper and i doubt you'd notice the 10 bar difference tbh


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> according to the Argos site, the c120 has a flow rate of 520 litres/hour on low pressure and 350 litres/hour on high pressure, plenty powerful though. go with a c110 otherwise, cheaper and i doubt you'd notice the 10 bar difference tbh


We really ought to cobble together some info that we've all posted and see if we can get a mod to make a sticky for us. Just think of the time you'd save Kev :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gr33n said:


> We really ought to cobble together some info that we've all posted and see if we can get a mod to make a sticky for us. Just think of the time you'd save Kev :lol:


:lol: then people would ask for the link


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> :lol: then people would ask for the link


:lol: we could just copy and paste then :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gr33n said:


> :lol: we could just copy and paste then :thumb:


aye! :thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> aye! :thumb:


I say we recruit Ross for the E130 bit :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

gr33n said:


> I say we recruit Ross for the E130 bit :thumb:


But I rarely mention it


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> But I rarely mention it


LMAO

Why cant I only enter 4 letters in a post?

The following errors occurred with your submission:
The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 5 characters.

I hope this post is now long enough :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gr33n said:


> I say we recruit Ross for the E130 bit :thumb:


i don't like shetlander's..:lol:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> i don't like shetlander's..:lol:


No comment :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> i don't like shetlander's..:lol:


You only know one:lol::lol:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> You only know one:lol::lol:


We know at least half the population then :wave:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

gr33n said:


> We know at least half the population then :wave:


Well no:lol:IIRC there are 22k living on Shetland:thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> Well no:lol:IIRC there are 22k living on Shetland:thumb:


Sheep? :lol:

Any good roads up there? I might come up on a driving trip


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gr33n said:


> Sheep? :lol:
> 
> Any good roads up there? I might come up on a driving trip


per person 
anyway, was'nt this a PW thread? :lol:


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

Thanks chaps. So is C110 the concensus then as its cheaper again and I thought this site only made you spend more money!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> per person
> anyway, was'nt this a PW thread? :lol:


Yes, yes it was then it turned in to :spam:

I still think a sticky a good idea



neo8047 said:


> Thanks chaps. So is C110 the concensus then as its cheaper again and I though this site only made you spend more money!


We are here to help :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gr33n said:


> Yes, yes it was then it turned in to :spam:
> 
> I still think a sticky a good idea
> 
> We are here to help *you spend all your money* :lol:


edited  
as said, the c120 is a good bit of kit but as the c110 is cheaper i'd choose that tbh - if machinemart had one of those in when i got my c120 i would of gone for one probably as there's not alot in it spec, flow rate, power wise etc


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

According to the argos website which incidentally has all nilfisk on special offer, the E140 is more powerful and longer hose than the E130.

Oh and hose reel ftw 

*
E140*
140 maximum bar pressure.
135 rated bar pressure.
Auto stop/start for long life operation.
500 litres per hour at low pressure and 420 litres per hour at high pressure.
9m through feed hose on integral hose reel.

*E130*
130 maximum bar pressure.
125 rated bar pressure.
Auto stop/start for long life operation.
500 litres per hour at low pressure and 450 litres per hour at high pressure.
8 metre hose length


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> edited
> as said, the c120 is a good bit of kit but as the c110 is cheaper i'd choose that tbh - if machinemart had one of those in when i got my c120 i would of gone for one probably as there's not alot in it spec, flow rate, power wise etc


How cheap can you can a C110? Im considering getting one for when I do other peoples cars. Im getting sick of moving the E130.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Brazo said:


> According to the argos website which incidentally has all nilfisk on special offer, the E140 is more powerful and longer hose than the E130.
> 
> Oh and hose reel ftw
> 
> ...


Ive been lied to :lol: I always thought they were the same, thanks Brazo you live and learn.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Reason I like the hose reel as I am really OCD about storing things and like the pressure washer all wrapped up nice and tight! My old Karcher (RIP) used to spread itself out all over the garage:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gr33n said:


> How cheap can you can a C110? Im considering getting one for when I do other peoples cars. Im getting sick of moving the E130.


around £50 most places


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Brazo said:


> Reason I like the hose reel as I am really OCD about storing things and like the pressure washer all wrapped up nice and tight! My old Karcher (RIP) used to spread itself out all over the garage:lol:


I just unplug the hose from the gun, coil the hose and then there's a hook like thing I hang it from.



-Kev- said:


> around £50 most places


Is it smaller than your C120? How easy is it to get in boot of the ST? My E130 *just* goes in with my detailing box at the side of it.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I went for a c110. It's more then powerful for car cleaning duties, in fact I'm actually paranoid it may take my paint off!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gr33n said:


> I just unplug the hose from the gun, coil the hose and then there's a hook like thing I hang it from.
> 
> Is it smaller than your C120? How easy is it to get in boot of the ST? My E130 *just* goes in with my detailing box at the side of it.


same sort of size, c120 is slightly taller i think..
fits in my cars boot ok, just have to remove the parcel shelf


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> same sort of size, c120 is slightly taller i think..
> fits in my cars boot ok, just have to remove the parcel shelf


Ahh you stand it up, genuis, never thought of that :lol: I always lie my down sideways :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gr33n said:


> Ahh you stand it up, genuis, never thought of that :lol: I always lie my down sideways :thumb:


have to, vax goes next it  i might take the handle off when im taking it to a job actually as it only just misses the rear screen...


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> have to, vax goes next it  i might take the handle off when im taking it to a job actually as it only just misses the rear screen...


May I suggest you sell me your car (coff cheap coff coff) and get something larger :lol:

I rarely have to carry more than the PW, box full of stuff and a little box with MFs.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gr33n said:


> May I suggest you sell me your car (coff cheap coff coff) and get something larger :lol:
> 
> I rarely have to carry more than the PW, box full of stuff and a little box with MFs.


lol, might do when i own it in a few years time  already looking at what focus ST's are going for on PH


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

Was having a look at the RS's today myself. Tempting....


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

neo8047 said:


> Was having a look at the RS's today myself. Tempting....


Certainly is, there was a white RS outside Autobrites unit this morning


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the early mk1 focus ST's are bargains now imo, £10k for around 40k miles, full history etc


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

gr33n said:


> Is it smaller than your C120? How easy is it to get in boot of the ST? My E130 *just* goes in with my detailing box at the side of it.


My C110 stands at slightly under 25 inch to the top of the handle.


----------



## jamm89 (May 18, 2010)

I brought the c110. Is a great bit of kit for the money.
Did a great job of cleaning my Focus ST and my Triumph Street Triple R.
The foam bottle that comes with it works really well for snow foam too :thumb:
It also came with a patio cleaning attatchment that made light work of the patio.
For £64 you cant go wrong :lol:


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

Reserved a c110 from Argos last night but before I pick it up, is there different models of the c110? The one I have reserved is the xtra model with a few accessories for £63. Is this the correct one?

Thanks


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

neo8047 said:


> Reserved a c110 from Argos last night but before I pick it up, is there different models of the c110? The one I have reserved is the xtra model with a few accessories for £63. Is this the correct one?
> 
> Thanks


Yeah thats fine is it the Patio cleaner that comes with it?


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

Yes the patio cleaner and a few different nozzles etc.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well its a good buy then.


----------



## jamm89 (May 18, 2010)

The Patio cleaning head that come with it is a really good bit of kit in itself.
Made light work of my filthy patio :thumb:


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

For anyone wanting to purchase a C110, screwfix now have them for £59.99 which includes the accessory pack (patio cleaner, foam bottle, different nozzle). There is a also a 10% discount voucher floating around making it £54 roughly. 

Just ordered mine and leaving the one back to argos.


----------

